
The Toadmen, Masters of Equine Magic - GW150914
https://daily.jstor.org/the-toadmen-masters-of-equine-magic/
======
Animats
Older horse books, pre-motor vehicle, have extensive material about "bad
horses". That's rarely seen today. Most of the problems came from people who
had no real ability or desire to deal with horses. Today, those are the people
you see driving cars with dents in the front fenders.

------
pjc50
The real gems are in the linked set of academic publications (links with a
'J'), a further dive into the oral history of horsemanship. And the process of
accessing it as an outsider.

------
bayesian_horse
Does that ritual work on temperamental horse owners too? A veterinary friend
of mine wants to know...

